# alabam point



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

have anyone fish at alabama point.. if so any luck there


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught flounder, bluefish, and ladyfish there... all during the summer months. Its a pass, I'm sure it can have a wide variety of fish there at any given time.


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

im hoping to catch something this weekend


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

My son and I fished there New Years weekend late at night and caught a bunch of Blues. We were using el-cheapo rattl-traps and lunker lures casting close to the bridge and medium retrieve in an outgoing tide.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

fished there quite a bit in high school. have caught some massive bull reds, sp macks, blues, flatties, have also seen some kings pulled outa there too. right now you could probly hook a flattie or some reds.


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

well we caught about 5 sheepheads today at the point


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you catch them on the rock jetties or the sea wall?


----------

